# Pricing advice



## Stigmorgan (8 Dec 2021)

Hi guys I need your help/advice, since the girls at work found out I make pots/bowls etc on the lathe and seen a couple of pieces I've made as retirement and birthday gifts they have all been pestering me about when I will be selling my works, there are 2 issues here, the first is that I currently only have 6 pieces ready that are (in my opinion) good enough to sell but that's my problem to deal with, what I need help with is what to price the pieces at as I've been told by a friend that I always undervalue my work and time. 







spalted birch box
Plain birch bowl/pot
Sycamore box with pine finial
Oak pot
Spalted birch dish
Oak pot
I've added a ruler to the picture to give you an idea of sizes, they are all sanded to 320 and finished with Briwax furniture wax polish. I'm going to take these in next week along with any more I make this week.
I really appreciate your advice


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Dec 2021)

I won't hazard a guess on the pricing, but if you sell you need a harder/better finish - you'll get them back when they mark, otherwise, and they're very difficult to refinish when you've got rid of the centres.


----------



## doctor Bob (9 Dec 2021)

go to a trade fair or xmas market and compare, prices will vary depending on area.
Put them in a trendy shop in Shoreditch with Farquar carving spoons in the window and it will be £250 a pot, on Jaywick seafront a tenner for 2.


----------



## RichardG (9 Dec 2021)

I make things because I love too, if someone wants something I've made, I'm chuffed and give it to them with an understanding they make a donation to a charity. For me, as soon as someone asks for something specific, or a set of 'n' or I've charged money, then some of the enjoyment seems to disappear. It doesn't stop me making something for someone but it does change my approach and attitude.

I agree with @Phil Pascoe, a harder finish would be beneficial, Briwax gives a nice shine but it does wear off and benefits from a regular application. For small tables I've made then I've used lacquer as it gives and nice hard wearing finish. For bowls then I often use Treatex which is a hard wax oil and is both food and child safe and reasonably hard wearing.


----------



## bp122 (9 Dec 2021)

Can't help you on the price but just wanted to say I love your work!


----------



## Stigmorgan (9 Dec 2021)

bp122 said:


> Can't help you on the price but just wanted to say I love your work!


Thanks buddy, I've a long way to go before I would call myself even competent but I'm thoroughly enjoying myself at the minute. We are spending Xmas this year very close to the Yandles store, im hoping they are open so I can go nerd out and spend all my Christmas cash 

I'm aware my finish of furniture wax Isn't the best but at the minute it's what I have, I've no intention of turning into a business, I'm just enjoying making things, I don't have space to keep everything I make so if people want to buy them I'm more than happy to sell, the money I raise will go towards buying more finishes and tools/materials to help me improve, I'm just a school caretaker on part time hours so money can be tight at times, especially this time of year so if the hobby can help support itself that's great.


----------



## Dave Brookes (9 Dec 2021)

I was told some years ago when I first started turning that “in order to make a small fortune from woodturning, you must start with a large fortune”. It didn’t stop me and some 20 years on I am no richer (financially) but in satisfaction and joy from fellow addicts I am quids in!
Dave


----------



## MARK.B. (9 Dec 2021)

Always a hard one when friends want something made, your time is priceless as you don't get that back but on the other hand the experience and knowledge gained producing those very nice bowls is also priceless. If you are not doing it for profit then consider how much your blank will cost to replace, your costs in machine time power usage and the costs for various finishes all need to factored in to how much you charge


----------



## J-G (9 Dec 2021)

You mention in your first post that you've been told that you undervalue your work. That is the biggest problem you have. 

It is virtually impossible to raise the price you charge - for 'similar' produce - once your pricing history is known. So if you charge one 'friend' (say) £20 and he/she recommends you to someone else but they want a more exotic timber or more intricate work it becomes difficult to charge (say) £30. 

Always consider your time as valuable - whether or not you want to make more than 'pin money' which pays for a 'hobby' - if you charge just enough to cover your costs you will be poorly treated and not valued - nor will your work!


----------



## D_W (9 Dec 2021)

Look at etsy actual prior sales and see what you find. That probably means find someone making comparable bowls/size/etc on etsy and check through their feedback to find actual sales as there are a lot of listings on there that don't sell. 

Local craft show is also a good idea but my mother did the craft circuit for 40 years and you might find the same thing for $10 (in the US) in some places and $40 a few rows over. My mother was on the low end for price charged, but probably higher than average at the place where she sold in terms of hourly earnings because she learned to work continuously and get more and more efficient by hand. 

All of the makers there were very efficient before the wave of imported goods started to take over (that's in the last 20 years). They're usually not allowed but market owners with more spaces to sell tend to look the other way. 

I have a suggestion, though - before you set the price yourself, if you're at the outset of this, ask others to pay what they would expect as you're not set yet and you don't want to pigeonhole yourself into a low price that you realize you can't meet later. 

Last comment - if you get some inventory and can go out with a big spread of stuff, it'll help your selling - pay tons of attention to what sells and at what price level. For everything, there's almost always a price level where things stop being a reflex buy. My mother painted elaborate things and then a lot of simple things. 90% of her revenue was probably the small stuff (I've heard the same thing from an art deco jewelry maker - don't remember the figure, but it was something like $60 both online and in person - people are weird and you just figure out how to cater to their wants - if they want smaller stuff, you can have a few bigger things for cred and set them to the side or behind the stuff that moves fast.


----------



## Stigmorgan (9 Dec 2021)

Thanks guys, hadn't thought of Etsy. I usually end up just giving my stuff away as gifts but seeing as the girls at work have asked to buy it I'm more than happy to do that, I just have no clue what to price stuff, will search through Etsy tonight.


----------



## Kayen (9 Dec 2021)

Unfortunately, most artisan-type products won't usually fetch basic, minimum wage - I suppose we'd all be artisans if they did. I would suggest X times the cost of the wood as a rule of thumb.


----------



## scooby (9 Dec 2021)

bp122 said:


> Can't help you on the price but just wanted to say I love your work!


Agreed. They are all very nice


----------



## martin.pearson (9 Dec 2021)

Really difficult question to answer because there are so many different factors to consider, but the bottom line is that you are the only one who can truly decide what the price should be & if you struggle to believe in your true worth & ability then pricing is always going to be a problem for you, (ask me how I know lol)

First think is to decide on is are you running a Business or is this purely a Hobby. If it's a Business then there will be a minimum price you can charge for your items based on costs & the profit you need to make for the Business to be a success & grow. If it's a Hobby then you don't rely on it to Live & pay your bills so your pricing could be different BUT that doesn't really mean that you should be selling things cheaper just because it's a Hobby, you still have the same worth & skills regardless.
If it's a Hobby then you could just make stuff & give it away as someone else has already mentioned, asking people to donate to a charity is an idea I quite like, if you do just give stuff away you will quickly find you have a lot of new friends lol.
You could price it just on what it has cost you to make so your Hobby is basically free to you BUT if you do that then don't forget to add something for things like consumables, rags, polish/finish, sharpening stones, tool wear etc etc Oh & don't forget about electricity unless you have a foot treadle lathe & even then you need to eat to be able to power it.
You could price it the same way but add a small profit that you could put to one side so in the future you can buy new tools & equipment, treat the family to something or what ever else you fancy doing with a little extra money. Researching somewhere like etsy might work looking at the lower to middle end of what people are selling items for, where you pitch yourself within that is really down to you.
Or you could price it with a much higher profit margin more like a Business, to do that you would have to research quite a bit on what that sort of item generally sells for, if your doing that & looking at places like etsy, not on the high street etc etc then look more at the higher end of what things sell for. Also make sure your looking at like for like items, things like spalding, figure etc generally give things a higher perceived value & can also take more time & attention to make well.

Always difficult to tell just from pictures but it looks like you have done a good job on those items, biggest problem you may have is convincing yourself that your work is worth what you are asking for it. lol


----------



## gregmcateer (9 Dec 2021)

I pretty much agree with all the above comments. 
As a hobby turner, I to struggle to 'price' my work. As far as I can tell, almost all craft work, (esp wood for some reason), is always undervalued. Obviously, as we improve our skills and become more efficient, we can produce saleable work quicker - as our hourly rate MIGHT be recoverable. Think of e.g. one of your bowls. If you allow minimum of a tenner an hour, you need to produce it from blank to FINISHED bowl in under an hour to sell it for a tenner. And that doesn't allow for wood cost or prep, or machine costs, tools, abrasives, electricity....
Depressing, isn't it!!

I just try to enjoy the learning and keep trying to improve


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Dec 2021)

I remember reading 30+ years ago a letter in one of the mags from a turner. He had a bowl (he said it was one of the most stunning pieces of a particular timber he'd ever seen) that he'd left it on a sale or return in a gallery (so their mark up was a third or a half or something, not the doubling up or more had they purchased it). They had it priced at £45 and it had been in the window for eighteen months. He read an article on perceived value, and when the gallery owner suggested it was time for it to be removed, he said stick £90 on it for a week and see what happens. It sold.


----------



## Adam W. (9 Dec 2021)

Keep the price mildly expensive and get quicker at turning.


----------



## Tris (9 Dec 2021)

Back in my pub days food prices were calculated by 3x ingredient cost, I've done 3x blank cost for turning and that seems to work.

NIce pieces by the way


----------



## Stigmorgan (9 Dec 2021)

Thanks guys, at the minute the only cost I've had really is the electricity and the sanding sheets as the wood has all come from trees felled around school (I'm a live on site caretaker at a primary school) the tin of briwax polish I've had so long I don't recall where it came from. Any money I get for them will go towards getting my sharpening station finished, ive got the craft bench grinder now I need jigs etc, something I plan to look at when I'm down at yandles over Christmas if they are open on the days I'm down that way.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (9 Dec 2021)

Figure out an hourly rate - if you need help on that one, find out what your local garage charges per hour for servicing your car.
Add the cost of materials - if you process the wood yourself, work out the time to produce the blank based on the above hourly rate plus overheads, fuel etc.
Add a cost for overheads - include workshop space, heating, electricity, cost of equipment, tools, consumables, depreciation and insurance.
Add the cost of selling (40% wouldn't be far off the mark).
If you turn over more than £1000 per year, add enough to cover your income tax too.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Dec 2021)

Paul Hannaby said:


> Figure out an hourly rate - if you need help on that one, find out what your local garage charges per hour for servicing your car.



Why not your barrister? Or your dentist? Or your dog walker? It's largely irrelevant what other people charge.


----------



## gregmcateer (10 Dec 2021)

Phil, I think Paul is probably indicating a bare minimum acceptable rate. 

I agree with you, though, that you basically have to decide your chosen rate and them work out if you can sell at a price you cover that.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Dec 2021)

Dr Bob's comment was apposite. I could spend a morning making something and people around here would consider themselves ripped off if I charged them £20 for it.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (10 Dec 2021)

There are two ways of looking at this - cost of production, and the price the market will bear. They are not in any way dependent on each other.

You can calculate the cost of production: electricity, raw materials, consumables, labour etc (and don't forget depreciation). Once you know that, you then add a profit element and there is your price. Will the market pay that price? Almost certainly not, because you will be competing with amateurs who do it for fun, and slave labour from the third world. Fundamentally, making stuff is easy; selling it _at a profit_ is the tricky part. 

It seems to me that buying handmade, wooden kitchen utensils is entirely conspicuous consumption, so the price should be nosebleed high to take account of the unique, handmade artisaniferousness of the objet d'art. In other words, they are not buying a wooden bowl, they are buying the bragging rights to show their friends how cultural, tasteful, individual and unique they are. Price very, very high, and market to people who conspicuously consume. Otherwise you become a poorly paid labourer, and no one wants that, do they?


----------



## Oakay (10 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> Hi guys I need your help/advice, since the girls at work found out I make pots/bowls etc on the lathe and seen a couple of pieces I've made as retirement and birthday gifts they have all been pestering me about when I will be selling my works, there are 2 issues here, the first is that I currently only have 6 pieces ready that are (in my opinion) good enough to sell but that's my problem to deal with, what I need help with is what to price the pieces at as I've been told by a friend that I always undervalue my work and time.
> View attachment 123727
> View attachment 123728
> spalted birch box
> ...


Do your own research by looking on selling sites such as Etsy to get an idea of the going rate.


----------



## Richard_C (10 Dec 2021)

I turn for fun and satisfaction, occasionally give things to friends or family. I occasionally get asked to make something and be paid but I've always said no - it adds a level of responsibility and liability. Sometimes friends will give me a bottle of wine, but that's up to them. Probabaly equivalent to the cost of the blank.

I doubt many people can make much money from turning alone, unless they are a established name or can churn out work much faster than I can. Need to supplement by teaching and demonstrations or other things to make it a living.

I did some sums 'working back' as if you were doing it full time.

Most people in conventional jobs work about 1800 hours in a year. Even minimum wage jobs get paid holiday, ssp and pension contributions so to match those you need to make £18k - thats an absolute minimum and few would be happy with that long term.

Now, of those 1800 hours you might get, at best, 1000 turning hours. The rest is selling, buying wood, maintaining machines and tools. So you have 1000 hours at the lathe to make a year's worth of minimum income. I doubt many would enjoy 1000 hours a year at a lathe but they might enjoy it more than 1000 hours stacking shelves - its solitary though, very different.

If you sell through a gallery of some kind you may get 50-60% of the selling price - they have overheads, staffing, VAT and all sorts so I'm not accusiing them of profiteering. If you sell direct at fairs etc. you have your own costs, time, travel and so on, if you sell online you have their cut. Lets say on average you get 70% of the selling price. So - ticket price £25, you get £17.50

But you have costs, fixed costs and variable. Depends what you are making but let's say the average blank costs £6 (some small some big...varies a lot) and the overheads, consumables etc. add £1.50.

So - each item you sell at £25 gets you £17.50 net but costs £7.50 to make so gets you £10 profit.

Now lets come back to 'turning hours' - to make £18k a year profit you need to make/sell 1800x £25 items in 1000 hours. Hmmm.

You can change that if you get costs down, or selling price up, but the thing you can't do is make more hours.

Now, I recognise its wholly different of you make top end stuff or if you are doing it part time to fund a hobby, but the economics don't work out if you try to make it a full time job. The OP isn't wanting to make it a job but running through the numbers above: don't under-charge.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Dec 2021)

Many pro turners make a fair part of their income from teaching, exhibiting etc.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (10 Dec 2021)

Paul Hannaby said:


> Figure out an hourly rate - if you need help on that one, find out what your local garage charges per hour for servicing your car.



Or what you'd like as a salary if you were doing it for a living, and divide that by 2000 to get an hourly rate. It's close enough.


----------



## sawdustandwax (10 Dec 2021)

Under-pricing just adds to the perception that items made from wood are 'cheap' (I know some items in wood are expensive but in general the 'public' perceive smaller items to cost peanuts) price along similar line to those on Etsy. They still take about 13% I think. You are still putting the same effort as those doing commercially and taking the time and care to produce a good piece. List some pieces on Etsy and put in the ad the process of making, the stages you go through, a story if you like of how a piece is created. You may surprise yourself as to how much is actually involved you don't even think about. Then point people towards the ads and offer them a discount if bought directly from you.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Dec 2021)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> Or what you'd like as a salary if you were doing it for a living, and divide that by 2000 to get an hourly rate. It's close enough.


In the press a day or two ago -

In a survey last week for Raja Workplace, participants said their perfect job would offer a four-day week on £44,000, with a 17-minute commute, free hot drinks, “duvet” days on request and six weeks’ holiday a year.

 might be difficult selling basing prices on those figures.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (10 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> In the press a day or two ago -
> 
> In a survey last week for Raja Workplace, participants said their perfect job would offer a four-day week on £44,000, with a 17-minute commute, free hot drinks, “duvet” days on request and six weeks’ holiday a year.
> 
> might be difficult selling basing prices on those figures.



I'd want a shorter commute (that's about 10 times my current journey to the office) and a lot more money than that. I like the four day week idea though - as I recall that's generally been shown to increase both overall productivity and happiness, so it's good for the company and the employee.

I don't sell any of the stuff I make; partly it's not good enough, partly I've done that before and it ruins a good hobby, and partly I'd want to charge ludicrous amounts for my time if I'm not spending it doing what I want to do. I do sometimes compare the time it'll take me to do something with the cost of having someone do it for me, the enjoyment (if any) I would derive for it, and what I could be earning in the time. I find it helps me focus on doing things I enjoy in my spare time, not things someone else will do better and faster for a bit of money.

I do think it's worth having a think about how one values one's time.


----------



## Adam W. (10 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Why not your barrister? Or your dentist? Or your dog walker? It's largely irrelevant what other people charge.


My local garage charges over £75 per hour, I'll live with that.


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (10 Dec 2021)

Lots of valid and thought provoking comments.
But assuming you are not doing it for a living, what would YOU be happy to sell each piece for?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Dec 2021)

Adam W. said:


> My local garage charges over £75 per hour, I'll live with that.


The local auto electrician uprated his computer several years ago. £25,000. You could buy a few lathes for that.


----------



## Stigmorgan (10 Dec 2021)

So I've read everyone's comments and it seems this is a subject akin to sharpening, everyone has a different opinion 
I've looked on Etsy and factored in what I would be happy to pay if I was to see it at a craft show and I think I've come up with prices I'm happy with.





£20 £25 £25
£10 £15 £10
I guess I'll find out if that's OK next week when I take them into school for the girls to see


----------



## HOJ (10 Dec 2021)

I cant tell you what to charge, your call, I bought a couple of pieces at a "farmers market" a spalted fruit bowl and a platter, both of which had been laid up for 12 months to "dry" paid £65.00 for the bowl and £40.00 for the platter, I understand the amount of effort that went into making them, but still cheap in my view, I'm not rich either.

On your pricing, so you sell one piece for £10.00 how much would you charge for the same thing as a commissioned piece for the friend of the person who bought it?

Don't undersell yourself, I'd stick at least another £20.00 on all of them, for a start.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (10 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Why not your barrister? Or your dentist? Or your dog walker? It's largely irrelevant what other people charge.


I was suggesting a comparative hourly rate for a skilled trades person. Choose one to suit your ego!


----------



## Nick S (10 Dec 2021)

Hi have been selling these at Xmas and craft fairs big snowmen £15/£25
Bowls start at £7.50
Smaller decorations start at £5 
I started turning about a year ago as a hobby am now on long term sick so spend most days in workshop .
First few fairs I did were useless and I thought the stuff is rubbish or to expensive got bit depressed about it and then had two great fairs sold a few hundred quids worth never going to make a living but if it pays some costs and people like and appreciate the product that's good enough for me 
Nick


----------



## Sean33 (10 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> Hi guys I need your help/advice, since the girls at work found out I make pots/bowls etc on the lathe and seen a couple of pieces I've made as retirement and birthday gifts they have all been pestering me about when I will be selling my works, there are 2 issues here, the first is that I currently only have 6 pieces ready that are (in my opinion) good enough to sell but that's my problem to deal with, what I need help with is what to price the pieces at as I've been told by a friend that I always undervalue my work and time.
> View attachment 123727
> View attachment 123728
> spalted birch box
> ...


Firstly, lovely work. Might be worth having a look on Etsy or similar. Difficult one as I assume your not getting the timber for free, same with finish, sandpaper electric etc. If your making them just for the love of it at least the cost of another blank and a couple of hours labour ?


----------



## Stigmorgan (10 Dec 2021)

Sean33 said:


> Firstly, lovely work. Might be worth having a look on Etsy or similar. Difficult one as I assume your not getting the timber for free, same with finish, sandpaper electric etc. If your making them just for the love of it at least the cost of another blank and a couple of hours labour ?


At the minute I have mountains of wood from trees felled around my school grounds ( I'm a live on site caretaker in a primary school) my only cost so far has been sanding mesh, any money I make will almost be entirely profit.


----------



## Lefley (11 Dec 2021)

I think you should take your stuff 8n to the girls and set a donation bin beside them and let them decide what to pay , and let them know it’s a one t8me deal as your not set up to post prices on them quite yet. Then see what they pay for lot!


----------



## Trainee neophyte (11 Dec 2021)

Olivewood bowl - Etsy


Check out our olivewood bowl selection for the very best in unique or custom, handmade pieces from our shops.




www.etsy.com





It seems there's quite a premium for olive wood stuff. If only we knew someone with access to an infinite amount of freshly cut olive branches... (@Adam Pinson for eg, or me, for that matter)


----------



## Oakay (11 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> Thanks guys, hadn't thought of Etsy. I usually end up just giving my stuff away as gifts but seeing as the girls at work have asked to buy it I'm more than happy to do that, I just have no clue what to price stuff, will search through Etsy tonight.


You may want to consider branding. A business which used to operate close to us before they moved to larger premises sold stoves they had made in china and sold on ebay. After they started to sell the same stoves using a prestige name they invented as a brand they were able to increase sales and prices as well. Buyers are fickle and assume it is better quality if it has a posh sounding name and don't necessarily research the history of that prestige sounding name. Also, in this sad age of Instagram and shameless self-promotion, Influencers have a pied-piper like following. Is there someone famous you are friendly with who you could gift an item to and they may be willing to help you promote your new business promotion with an Instagram post? If not, look on 'PeoplePerHour' as there are people on there who offer a service to magically acquire lots of followers for you on Instagram. I know it seems false but in this age in which we live, it is normal for successful people to use all the levers they can find to push themselves to the front. You may need to think up some sort of unique feature to consistently use as an identifier. Robert Thompson's Mouseman furniture comes to mind. I have seen that someone is making River resin and wood tables with their own vintage style stamp emblazoned on the top. We woodworkers seem to be a refined, quiet bunch, but look at car makers through the ages, they display their name loud and proud. This seems to be a loud and proud age. Thankfully not everyone appreciates such vulgarity, but even so you may like to consider using a prominent name as a brand and perhaps stamp the bottom of your articles with it. Oh, and don't forget discounting. The public love a 50% off. So you will need to display at an inflated price for a while before bringing in the promotion. There are rules you need to research and follow. I think it is a horrible way to operate but the public seem to like it and we live in the world as it has become so it's sink or swim.


----------



## Adam Pinson (11 Dec 2021)

Trainee neophyte said:


> Olivewood bowl - Etsy
> 
> 
> Check out our olivewood bowl selection for the very best in unique or custom, handmade pieces from our shops.
> ...


Indeed, not quite sure when I'll be able to make it over to Blighty but saying that, we do have a lovely little holiday home here in Olive land, if someone were to drive here for a weeks vacation we could visit the magical wood man and fill up your back seats for just a few euros..... The only issue now is that UK cars are pretty heavily scrutinized on leaving Europe and I don't know what their policy concerning raw wood is .....


----------



## Stigmorgan (11 Dec 2021)

I've always admired olive Wood projects on YouTube, defo want to get some when I'm a bit more proficient on the lathe, will most likely be picking up some nice bits from yandles while I'm down there over Christmas 
@Oakay branding is already sorted -Hidden by Nature, and have started an Instagram account and linked it to my personal account purely to show my work rather to sell it but if it leads to the occasional sale that's great. As I've said previously, I don't want this to be a business and become something I have to do, I love the craft, it's my escape from the world, when I'm in my maker space I totally relax and forget the world outside exists.


----------



## Nelly111s (12 Dec 2021)

I sell olive wood and know how much it costs me, my customers and their customers. The costs are a)for sawing and kiln drying b) carriage 
I know of people who will charge £10 for a bowl and some who charge as much as £950 (admittedly that's burr, not olive). Both of them sell their stuff. I also make and sell both turned items and things like bar tops etc.
My experience is that if you're selling stuff that's nicely made, people will buy it. The price depends on where you're selling it and to whom you're selling it. I've sold charcuterie boards to some clients for 3x the price others have paid for the same thing. The high prices were for a Russian couple living near Wentworth who were using a management agency to buy things (who presumablyalso had a cut). Much lower prices can be obtained in the impoverished NW of England.


----------



## Stigmorgan (15 Dec 2021)

Well it's done and too late to change my mind, I guess I'll know soon enough


----------



## Stigmorgan (15 Dec 2021)

So I am very happy to say that all but 4 had sold by lunchtime, the remaining 4 are the 2 cherry bowls, the sycamore lidded pot and the silver birch bowl, going to leave them till Friday so everyone gets to see.


----------



## Admondo (16 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> So I am very happy to say that all but 4 had sold by lunchtime, the remaining 4 are the 2 cherry bowls, the sycamore lidded pot and the silver birch bowl, going to leave them till Friday so everyone gets to see.


I’ve been lurking in this thread for a while and just saw the result. It’s great that you have made a bit of money from something you enjoy doing!
Are you going to keep selling? And do you wish you put them up for abit more or are you happy with the price?


----------



## Stigmorgan (16 Dec 2021)

Admondo said:


> I’ve been lurking in this thread for a while and just saw the result. It’s great that you have made a bit of money from something you enjoy doing!
> Are you going to keep selling? And do you wish you put them up for abit more or are you happy with the price?


Overall I'm happy with the prices, one member of staff even paid £5 more than I had priced, my plan is to only sell a few times a year because I don't want this to be a business that ends up taking the enjoyment out of it, I dont want little bits of money coming in that never have chance to amount to anything, by only opening a sale window of a week or two a few times a year (the schools Christmas and summer fairs) I will have more of a lump sum that can then be put back into the hobby by buying tools, materials and finishes. Generally the prices I've set now will remain for the woods I have free access to such as Silver Birch and Oak, pieces I make from woods I buy will likely be more artistic/refined and probably cost more.


----------



## Admondo (16 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> Overall I'm happy with the prices, one member of staff even paid £5 more than I had priced, my plan is to only sell a few times a year because I don't want this to be a business that ends up taking the enjoyment out of it, I dont want little bits of money coming in that never have chance to amount to anything, by only opening a sale window of a week or two a few times a year (the schools Christmas and summer fairs) I will have more of a lump sum that can then be put back into the hobby by buying tools, materials and finishes. Generally the prices I've set now will remain for the woods I have free access to such as Silver Birch and Oak, pieces I make from woods I buy will likely be more artistic/refined and probably cost more.


A great summary, thanks! Keep posting your work on here, really enjoy seeing what people make!


----------



## Lefley (16 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> So I am very happy to say that all but 4 had sold by lunchtime, the remaining 4 are the 2 cherry bowls, the sycamore lidded pot and the silver birch bowl, going to leave them till Friday so everyone gets to see.


Is that $20 I see for a lidded box? If so that is really low. I’d cost $20for the wood before it even touched the lathe. Just made this. $450.00 sold in one day. And a beginner could make what I make. Just take your time step by step.
now mind you I live in a really tourist town and sell in a gallery. ( so out of the $450 I get 225.00) if at a craft market I’d be lucky to get 100.00, and I do give them away to business clients for free. It’s all a matter of where you live and your market.


----------



## Stigmorgan (16 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> Is that $20 I see for a lidded box? If so that is really low. I’d cost $20for the wood before it even touched the lathe. Just made this. $450.00 sold in one day. And a beginner could make what I make. Just take your time step by step. View attachment 124324


£ not $ but yes it was £20 for the spalted silver birch box, barely bigger than a tennis ball and £25 for the sycamore box that is about 50% bigger, neither of them are perfect by any means and my prices are based on what I could find on Etsy of similar sizes and material.


----------



## D_W (16 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Dr Bob's comment was apposite. I could spend a morning making something and people around here would consider themselves ripped off if I charged them £20 for it.



a very fine maker that I know charges (he's retired) a $50 shop rate. He's got a small list of extremely wealthy clients who don't even think about price so none have come close to complaining. 

It would seem to me that despite all of the hand wringing about wealthy people (another guy I know works as an "engineer" in a luxury high rise building and gets paid a ridiculous wage to mostly sit - he complains about the excesses of the wealthy people there without ever connecting that with a little OT, he can make 6 figures because the residents are rich enough to not care that they could find someone who would work for half the cost). 

AT any rate, it would seem to me that getting a large rate for work has to be connected (and sometimes even moderate) to making small things quickly (where the average person can thoughtlessly buy or buy a group for gifts) or being so good as a maker that the highest level clientele (who aren't just rich, but are also enthusiasts about the weird stuff they buy) will come to you and not find someone else better. 

I guessed at my mother's rate earlier - somewhere around $20 an hour, or what would be $30 an hour in today's money. She made mostly 1 1/2 to 5 things, I'd say, in a given hour. Speed and moderate income clientele was her group (which brings people who buy one thing and then come back for 10 the next year to give out as gifts). It sounds ridiculous like you'd have to hurry, but her regular pace was efficient and she could paint and watch TV or paint and have a conversation and paint 5 or 10 pieces in the time the average person would do 1. 

I can't help with moving between that and "rich people" and making the finest stuff as nobody on that craft circuit figured out how to sell much of anything that was high cost - they all sold at or below the impulse level and displayed a couple of larger more expensive items behind the regular stuff (makes the little stuff look more valuable somehow).


----------

